# الى الزميل احمد بدر84 كتالوجات قطع الكنترول



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

قرأت موضوعك 
الذي طلبت فيه مساعدة
لأنه مطلوب منك عمل دائرة كنترول
ولأني لم أستوعب هل المطلوب مخطط أو عمليا وعلى الطبيعة
أفردت هذا الموضوع لك ولآخرين لكي أقدم كتالوجات وطريقة تركيب وطريقة عمل
لأجزاء الكنترول من يورك وجونسون كنترول فلهم الشكر 
وما سارفعه موجود على موقعهم


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

أولا


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

ثانيا


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

ثالثا


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

رابعا


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

555555555555


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

66666666666666


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

7777777777777777


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

8888888888888


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

9999999999999


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

10


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

11


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

عدد الاحرف لم يتجا


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

13


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

14


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

15


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

16


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

17


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

18


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

19


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

20


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا من اول ما قرأت لك تعليق على موضوع سابق علمت انك تعى ما تقول


----------



## aati badri (12 أبريل 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور جدا من اول ما قرأت لك تعليق على موضوع سابق علمت انك تعى ما تقول


 
لك كل الشكر
وشهادة غالية جدا ياغالي


----------



## بسيوني حسن (12 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يابش مهندس علي هذا المجهود وياريت لو يكون في تعليق علي هذة الكتالوجات ونزدات من خبراتك ياهندسه


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

بسيوني حسن قال:


> الف شكر يابش مهندس علي هذا المجهود وياريت لو يكون في تعليق علي هذة الكتالوجات ونزدات من خبراتك ياهندسه


 
تشكر يا حبيب
خبراتي والله متواضعة
اما عن التعليقات فسوف تاتي من اهل الخبرة
وما اكثرهم في ملتقانا
سوف تات لزاما 
ومن كل حدب وصوب


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله نبدا


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

22


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

23


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

24


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

25


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

26


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

27


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

28


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

29


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

30


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

31


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

32


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

33


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

34


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

35


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

36


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

37


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

38


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

39


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

41
42
40


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

فاصل ونواصل 
اوعوا ترووو حوا بعيد
مش حا تقدر,,,,,,,,,


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

43


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

44


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

45


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

46


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

47


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

48


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

49


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

50


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

51
نواصل رغم انه الموضوع لم يلاق استحسان 
عسى ان يمر احدهم ويحتاج شئ منه ويدعيلي


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

52


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

53


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

54


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

55


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

آآآآآآآآآآخر حببببببه
للنحبببببببببببببه


----------



## majdy82 (15 أبريل 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
حاجة محترمة جدا جدا
جزاك الله خيرا كثير
بعدين هنكتب لك نص الملتقى تمليك


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

majdy82 قال:


> thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


 
الشكر لك ولمجاملتك


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> حاجة محترمة جدا جدا
> جزاك الله خيرا كثير
> بعدين هنكتب لك نص الملتقى تمليك


 
بوركت أخي الكريم
المحترمين أمثالك يرون كل عطاء الآخرين وإن صغر كبير ومحترم

بعدين هنكتب لك نص الملتقى تمليك[/quote

وبعدين ليه ياغالي
الآآآآآآآآآآن ويكفيني الربع
بل تكفيني معرفتك وصداقتك وآآآآآآآآآخرين
سوف أصادقهم وأخاويهم طال الزمن أم قصر مادمت حيا


----------



## ahmedsalehelectric (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير ويارب نتعلم منك على طول


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2010)

ahmedsalehelectric قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير ويارب نتعلم منك على طول


 وجزاك خيرا
وتشكر على مجاملتك اللطيفة
ولا تصدر الا من نفس رضية
بس تتخيل الزميل الاهديناه الموضوع حتى الآن لم يظهر
يظهر لانه كتبت اسمه بالعربي


----------



## rewesh (15 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبركلك


----------



## aati badri (15 مايو 2010)

rewesh قال:


> ربنا يبركلك


 يبارك لنا جميعا ياهندسة


----------



## ابونورالهدى (1 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يالغالي على الملفات المهمة


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

ابونورالهدى قال:


> تسلم يالغالي على الملفات المهمة


 
تشكر يا ابو يا نور يا هدى


----------



## aati badri (1 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> وجزاك خيرا
> وتشكر على مجاملتك اللطيفة
> ولا تصدر الا من نفس رضية
> بس تتخيل الزميل الاهديناه الموضوع حتى الآن لم يظهر
> يظهر لانه كتبت اسمه بالعربي


وبرضه ما ظهر


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يونيو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> وبرضه ما ظهر


 
ربنا بعته يسئل علشان يفتح باب من العلم استفاد من عشرات منذ انشاء الموضوع
و لا يزال اخرون سيستفيدون منه بإذن الله
فجزاه الله خيرا ان كان سببا
و جزاك الله خيرا ان كنت سندا​


----------



## abo .saqr (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## abo .saqr (1 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ربنا بعته يسئل علشان يفتح باب من العلم استفاد من عشرات منذ انشاء الموضوع
> و لا يزال اخرون سيستفيدون منه بإذن الله
> فجزاه الله خيرا ان كان سببا
> 
> و جزاك الله خيرا ان كنت سندا​


 
دايما تشجعني
ودايما تعزيني


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

abo .saqr قال:


> مشكور يا غالي


 
الشكر لك
ودمت بخير


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

abo .saqr قال:


> الله يبارك فيك وفي امثالك


 
ويبارك فيك
ومرحب بك عضو جديد
وفي انتظار الابداعات


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2010)

adel_agac قال:


> الله يبارك فيك


 
ويبارك فيك ويسعدك ويوفقك


----------



## ahmedbadr84 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*أعتذر أعتذار شديد عن تأخير ردي لظروف خارجة عن أرادتي*

ألي أخي وزميلي المهندس محمد أقسم بالله أني لظوف خاصة تأخرت عن شكري الشديد لك على مدى أهتمامك فأرجو قبول عذري.
أخوك أحمد بدر


----------



## mohanad1212 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مع ان الموضوع قديم شوية
بس حابب اشكر المهندس atti badri عل هذا الجهد المبزول الغير العادى
حقيقى ان 3 ايام بترفع فى الملفات . ده جهد وصبر غير عادى
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

mohanad1212 قال:


> مع ان الموضوع قديم شوية
> بس حابب اشكر المهندس atti badri عل هذا الجهد المبزول الغير العادى
> حقيقى ان 3 ايام بترفع فى الملفات . ده جهد وصبر غير عادى
> شكرا جزيلا


 الاخ مهند
دعني انتهز الفرصة لارحب بك
زميل جديد
ننتظر منه الكثير


----------



## مستريورك (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يا غاالي


----------



## aati badri (18 أكتوبر 2010)

وسلمت يداك


----------



## mottohotto (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مجهود كبير اوى و ربنا يجازيك حسنات بكل حرف منه 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed bary (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## nasir4791 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك يا سيدي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير دنيا واخرة


----------



## الحمزي 22 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي مشكور على هالمشاركة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## حمادة بندق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاد الكريم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ahmedbadr84 قال:


> ألي أخي وزميلي المهندس محمد أقسم بالله أني لظوف خاصة تأخرت عن شكري الشديد لك على مدى أهتمامك فأرجو قبول عذري.
> أخوك أحمد بدر


 شفت يا محمد
حتى بعد جا متأخر بيشكر فيك انت
دا عواقب صداقتك
غايتو يا مصريين:67:
رجعوا حلايب
اخي احمد بدر
ياراجل لا عليك
تحصل كثير
والدليل والله اول يوم اشوف مداخلتك هذه


----------



## aati badri (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكل الذين مروا من هنا
ورجائي من المشرفين تعديل العنوان ليصبح كتالوجات قطع الكنترول


----------



## aati badri (16 فبراير 2013)

شكري لكل الذين مروا من هنا
واسأل الله ان يتقبل دعواتهم وان يثيبهم عليها اضعافا مضاعفة


----------



## ahmedbayomy (17 فبراير 2013)

thank you


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hagagm25 (19 فبراير 2013)

الله يبارك فى عمرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## askndr (10 مارس 2013)

مشـكور اخي الغالي وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (1 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محفوظ الفقية (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي عماد ...وجزاك الله وزادك من علمه


----------



## aati badri (2 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكل الذين مروا من هنا
ورجائي من المشرفين تعديل العنوان ليصبح كتالوجات قطع الكنترول​​


----------



## سما الاسلام (7 يوليو 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## إيهاب2007 (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## بسيوني حسن (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان جسناتك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## aati badri (3 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لكل الذين مروا من هنا
ورجائي من المشرفين تعديل العنوان ليصبح كتالوجات قطع الكنترول
​


----------



## karim foda (13 فبراير 2015)

حرام عليك طلع عينى فى تنزيلهم 
بس لك جزيل الشكر بصراحه على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engkafa81 (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..... والف شكر لرحابة صدرك على تحميل هذا الكم من الملفات القيمة ووفقك الله لتقديم كل ما هو مغيد لإخوانك المهندسين المتعطشين لمثل هذه المعلومات الثمينة .... شكرا شكرا


----------



## هشام فياض (15 فبراير 2015)

*بصراحة جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الجامد دة ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------

